# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  تأملو كيف ياكل البنوتات وياكل الاولاد .

## ريمي

تأملو كيف ياكل البنوتات وياكل الاولاد .



اولا: البنات تغسل يدها بصابون لوكس وتنشف بكلينكس هدا قبل الاكل طبعا تمشي بخطوات هادئه الى ان تصل الى الطعام تجلس على السفرة كالحووووريه يعني تثني رجليها لليسار وتنصب اليمين يعني جلسه مؤدبه ومحترمه تمسك الملعقه 
برفق وتنظر اليها جيدا حتى تتاكد انها تبرق تقووول بصوت ناعم بسم الله تبدا تأكل برفق تغرف الرز برفق بالملعقه بحيث لايتجاوز عدد الرزات التي التقطتها 20 حبه فقط 
تمضع الطعام جيدا وفمها مقفول بدون اظهار اي
صوت عندما تنتهي من تناول الطعام تضع الملعقه جانبا وتقول الحمد الله 
تنهض بنفس الهدوء الدي جلست عليه وتدهب للغسل فمها وتتعطر تدهب رائحة الاكل 


اماالشباب
الواحد يقوم من النوم متجها الى السفرة مباشره وهو مشمر الدراعين يجلس على السفره وكانه يسقط من السماء شهب يدخل يده كامله في الصحن الرز تاركا بين كل اصبع والثاني مسافه 2سم يخرج يده بعنف من الصحن وكانه شيول يغرف بالتراب يرمي باللقمه الى فمه المفتوح 15 سم يمضغ الرز بطريقه الله المستعان ياكل السلطه او اي شي موجووود مع الاكل بعدما يقضي على الرز واللحم يقوم بسرررعه الصاروخ وفي يده بيبسي او سفن اب ثم يظهر صووووت بشعاااجدا يمسح يده في ثوبه هدا الاولاد كدا بس طبعا هدا في الاكل خلـــــــــــــــــو الاشياء البقيه مستوووره ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرب ضد الرجال  ههههههههه 

انتضر الردود














__________________

----------


## آلجوري

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مأحلاها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حلا وين الصورة ؟؟!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الاكل هيك احلى مع انو ما باكل هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

> الاكل هيك احلى مع انو ما باكل هيك


  اذا انت مابتول هيك ماتحكي                              :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حلولتي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
فعلا انك روعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة انا كمان ما باكل هيك وكمان في بنات العكس صحيح . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

رجائا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاتحكي على البنات

----------


## آلجوري

*انا الي مضحكني عنوان الموضوع ... قال تعالوا تأملوا ... دعوة لوقفة تأمل*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (3):

----------

